# Grumpy Fairy Wren



## Warrigal (Sep 16, 2017)

These little wrens are usually very chirpy. 
I've never seen one looking as grumpy as this one.
I suspect it must be mating season and he thinks he has seen a rival.





Or perhaps he has had a few turns in a clothes dryer.
 That would make me grumpy too.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 16, 2017)

How cute!  Maybe he saw a hawk.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Sep 16, 2017)

He is fluffed up to make himself look bigger and fierce. I'm sure you are right about mating season and seeing a rival. A very attractive bird though.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 16, 2017)

His bloomers are certainly ruffled.


----------



## jujube (Sep 16, 2017)

Love those fuzzy britches!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2017)

I wonder if his wide stance is usual. Most birds like wrens have a much narrower stance, don't they? 

Part of his puffiness, perhaps? I get into a wider stance when _I_ get puffy ... 

Great pic!


----------

